# exhaust help



## kuhns05 (Feb 25, 2011)

so i was wondering if obx exhaust is any good or should i look for something else


----------



## wah wah (Feb 19, 2011)

Replacing the factory mufflers (super 44's) & remove the resonators. Hate to throw down the $ for a cat back system & for $80 I can weld in the mufflers replace the rear of the muffler pipe w/o the resonators. Looking for some used headers,shorties. Thanks....


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

kuhns05 said:


> so i was wondering if obx exhaust is any good or should i look for something else


OBX is cheap Chinese junk. Do what ^ he said. Find the muffs you want and have welded in.


----------



## BAPGTO (Jun 11, 2009)

Just traded my 04 GTO. Purchased OBX cat back exhaust but did not install because was always too cold. No longer have car and want to sell exhaust. everything that came in box. I opened box when I got it in mail to inpect.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Go with Spintech,it's the best sounding exhaust.......PERIOD!


----------

